# DJ Hero PS3



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Out of curiosity, has anyone bought this for the PS3? Or 360 at all? Considering getting it but averaging at £80, that's a lot of Detailing Gear I could buy!

Thanks


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Picked it up the other day for the 360.

John Lewis were doing it for £64.99 but were out of stock so got it from Currys which after their price promise came to £62.50.

Its a very entertaining game with some cracking mixes on there and a few more to download from XBL.

So far, so good.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep had it since release great game. Im just trying to finish the last few tracks on master level.


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, totally agree - top game :thumb:

Bought it in Asda for £75 on the PS3


----------

